# Please recommend a good classic book



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Can someone please recommend a good classic book that you've read? I want it to be a classic so that I can get it for free. Thank you.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde is a favorite.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Jane Eyre.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Pride and Prejudice, but a character list may be in order while reading!!

Oh how about Dracula, Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Little Women, Alice in Wonderland, Through the Looking Glass, and Anne of GReen Gables.

All of these are found on www.Feedbooks.com

Have fun reading!
Rachel


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Some good ones already mentioned. Let me add _Ivanhoe_ by Sir Walter Scott.
http://feedbooks.com/book/203


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that you are not limited to classics if you are looking for free books--you can also search Amazon for newer free books by using this search, found under the sticky topic "Book Lovers' Links" at the top of the Book Corner.

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php#free

Some are Harlequin romances, there's at least one best seller on there, Persuader by Lee Child (good book, part of a series).

Also, check out our Free Books Thread sticky, also at the top of the Book Corner for other recommendations of free books.

Betsy


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

The Count of Monte Cristo, Alexandre Dumas.  I'm very big on classics and read many while in jr high and high school, along with honors english in college and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how/why I never got to this one.  I'm reading it currently.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

My Antonia by Willa Cather


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

JCBeam said:


> The Count of Monte Cristo, Alexandre Dumas. I'm very big on classics and read many while in jr high and high school, along with honors english in college and for the life of me, I cannot figure out how/why I never got to this one. I'm reading it currently.


This is a great one! Loved it. 

Rachel


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm currently reading Emma by Jane Austen.  
I also got some very good free books at manybooks.net.  I like the search feature on manybooks also.  
Good luck.  Let us know what you chose.  
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would also recommend Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne, Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson, King Solomon's Mines or She by H. Rider Haggard and The Mysteries of Udolpho by Ann Radcliffe.


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen of course....and after you read it.  If you have a hankering for the movie.  The one to watch would be the BBC movie with Colin Firth and Jennifer Ehle...acting as Darcy and Elizabeth.

Happy Reading,

Tami


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Wind in the Willows by Kenneth Grahame


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I recommend anything by Dickens.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that you are not limited to classics if you are looking for free books--you can also search Amazon for newer free books by using this search, found under the sticky topic "Book Lovers' Links" at the top of the Book Corner.
> 
> http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php#free
> 
> ...


Also check out http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm#story for 4 (I believe it's still 4) free books that he wrote before he was published. 
As far as classics go, I'd second the recommendation for Jane Eyre and all the Jane Austens - and the one at the top of my to-be-read list is The Count of Monte Cristo because I've seen so many people recommend it. Feedbooks.com and mobileread.com are my favorite sources for free classics.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with The Count of Monte Cristo. Also Wuthering Heights is one of my favorites.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I've downloaded Wind in the Willows and Treasure Island. Thank you all and more recommendations are welcome.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

You can get a classic version free with the Sherlock Holmes content but this includes everything he ever wrote: 

Another that includes everything the author wrote: 

Between the two of them there would be literally days of reading.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you LDB! I've been wanting to read Sherlock Holmes and I love Mark Twain.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And then there are American classics:  James Fenimore Cooper -- Last of the Mohicans, Hawthorne's House of Seven Gables, Poe's short stories (also novels and poems).  Go to www.feedbooks.com and just start browsing. . . . 

Ann


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just started "The Picture of Dorian Gray" by Oscar Wilde (despite being warned against it by a couple of people here). I really like it so far, surprisingly enough.

If it keeps my interest, I am probably going to follow it up with A Face Without A Heart, which is a modern-day re-imagining of the Dorian Gray story by one of our own authors, Rick R. Reed.

I started reading Dorian Gray with this specific idea in mind. I thought it'd be interesting to read the original and then the "remake" (so to speak) right after. I like doing that back-to-back with movies too.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Robin said:


> I recommend anything by Dickens.


I'm with you on that!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

CS said:


> I just started "The Picture of Dorian Gray" by Oscar Wilde (despite being warned against it by a couple of people here). I really like it so far, surprisingly enough.
> 
> I loved it! I think it was the 2nd or 3d Kindle book I read, just a couple of weeks ago.....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

JCBeam said:


> I loved it! I think it was the 2nd or 3d Kindle book I read, just a couple of weeks ago.....


Just a note: The Feedbooks version of Dorian Gray, which I started last night, is missing the preface. I didn't like the Manybooks.net version either (seems like a quick, messy Project Gutenberg port). The Mobileread.com version looks good though. I will continue from there tonight.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26867


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jane Austen is always good for "chick-lit".
_Anne of Green Gables_ by L.M. Montgomery is a wonderful children's book, so it's a very easy read, and its sequels (although not all are free yet). Also _Alice in Wonderland_ by Lewis Carroll.
I loved _The Scarlet Letter_ by Nathaniel Hawthorne in high school - I need to read it again.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

from Amazon I have 5 Volumes of Great Classics - free - you will have more classics there than you ever heard of, and they are all pretty good.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I just downloaded War of the Worlds from Fictionwise.com...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Not sure what qualifies for a classic book, but I'd definitely go along with Jane Austen's *Pride and Prejudice*. I'd add these two:

*Manuscript Found in Saragossa 
Requiem for a Dream*

They're all very different types of books. Don't know what you like, but they're all very well-written and it'll give you a choice!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The Black Stallion (horses)
Black Beauty (horses)
Big Red (dogs)
Misty of Chincoteague (horses)

My mind has been running to my favorite animal stories I guess.


----------

